# foster kittens



## noubi (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

got to love kittens soo cute


----------



## Esined (Nov 2, 2007)

oh bless them


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

Great photos! I've a hundred or so of my cats ..... need to sort them out. Cute kitty too!


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

Love the middle one - they are all sweet but the middle one just has something


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2007)

Oh they are lovely. Agreed - the middle one looks a bit cheekier...


----------

